# Interview - Is this Typical?



## HiTechComms (18 Nov 2020)

I just recently got my interview for DEO Sig.. 

It was a about 20 minutes long.

I was just asked maybe 3 questions that stood out about personal background. Which were answered in about two sentences. Very short. No follow ups.

Then like 5-6 questions. Are you ok with this?, do you consent to this? do you understand terms of services? These were more to do with Military/Soldiers duties? 

Basically I sat quiet through most of the interview while the HR officer went over my application and made sure all the "i" were dotted and "t" were crossed so there wouldn't be any slow down in the application.

This interview had to be the most laxed and easiest interviews I have ever had compared to the private sector, I have had 2-4 hour interview and tests.

Almost felt like the whole interview was really an afterthought and a formality rather a screening process.

Is this the norm?


----------



## mariomike (18 Nov 2020)

HiTechComms said:
			
		

> Is this the norm?



Been a long time since I did mine. But, you can see how it went for others more recently,

Interview advice (merged)
https://navy.ca/forums/threads/12755.250
23 pages.


----------



## CBH99 (18 Nov 2020)

It really depends on the trade you are going into, and if you are coming in with any significant experience in something related via the private sector.

That being said, my interview was very similar to yours.  However, I first joined straight out of high school & there wasn't much for my file manager to ask me.  I didn't even have a credit history at that point.


----------



## Blarneystinson (19 Nov 2020)

My interview was very similar AvN ACS were my trades, this was back in march


----------

